# oven canning



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

just bought a new stove. since i couldn't find one with a regular oven, this one has a convection oven [gas] . my question is does anyone have the conversion from a regular oven to this one? i am going to try to oven can some oyster crackers later. i can do it on my own but it would be so much easier if someone on here has already done this .


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i use my pressure cooker for dry canning instead...on account,im not sure about the quality of the food after it was in the oven for 1HR or longer.so i fill the jars with the dry food im dry canning.make sure the threads on the jars and lids are clean n dry.then into the canner they go.i fill the pressure cooker with hot water from the facet untill i know there's enough water in the cooker.then n goes the lid.i then wait for steam coming out the vent.then on goes the 10LB weight.and i start the timer at 30 minutes.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I use a regular oven..so here ya go.
Oven @ 225°
fill jars, leave lid off
helps to put jars on large bread pan
leae in for about 2or 2 1/2 hrs.
remove, add lids and rings
should seal in a few minutes as jars cool

That's it!! Label the lid with contents, date, year.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i gotta ask.does that change the quality of the food in any kind of way? be it beans,rice to what ever? and does the foods retain the taste/flavor?


----------

